# PACE Foxboro Sep 13-15



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

P.A.C.E. Pro Active Criminal Enforcement

Great class and great place to network.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

SinePari said:


> P.A.C.E. Pro Active Criminal Enforcement
> 
> Great class and great place to network.


Figures, one of those days I can't go. Do that have this every year?:banghead:


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

GD said:


> Figures, one of those days I can't go. Do that have this every year?


Not exactly. But 2 out of 3 days is better than NO days, IMHO. There are more trainings all around the country but this one is in our backyard, top notch and affordable.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Awesome class as always. I hope to hear from those who make good seizures and remeber to share the knowledge when you make a pop.

www.ncea314.com
www.blackasphalt.org
www.rwin.us


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Good stuff as always.


----------



## brk120 (Mar 10, 2005)

I went to PACE a couple years ago; what an awesome seminar. Sheriff Lewis, Terry Fleck and Scheft...what and awesome combo.. good info and it was presented in a way where the time flew by.

The shitty part, is I still havent found big stuff but Im still stopping, looking and listening. someday...someday


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

brk120 said:


> I went to PACE a couple years ago; what an awesome seminar. Sheriff Lewis, Terry Fleck and Scheft...what and awesome combo.. good info and it was presented in a way where the time flew by.
> 
> The shitty part, is I still havent found big stuff but Im still stopping, looking and listening. someday...someday


Dope is everywhere. I've been to about a dozen PACE/HIDTA/DEA/NCEA etc classes and always learn something new. Find out who's making it happen in your area and pick their brain. PM me and I'll find someone for you. Hell, there are guys on this board you can call no matter what time it is if you think you got something because none of your brain-dead, detail-whore coworkers has a damn clue.

Register on one of those sites above and read all of the seizures, look at the pictures, PM the officer with questions, or whatever you need. After a while, things become more clear and you'll begin to see commonalities that you can recognize in your stops. As Mike C said, "there is no load of dope destined for I-95 in the median." It all has to go to somebody's house, business, motel, etc.


----------

